# how long does round up take?



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

just sprayed round up, the bottle says it takes ~2 days to start working but the UK website for round up says up to 4 weeks, does anyone know? I'm surprised I couldn't find a good answer with search but I couldn't.

I have the good one, with the chemical that starts with a G....... but yea, the non-discriminitive one.

Thanks for the help.

Also, do I need to spray more then once to kill everything? or does it really work awesomely well?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

The time varies with the application concentration, the vegitation, weather, etc. I usually see early results within a few days to a week.

I use it for general grass and weed control around my 1/2 acre plus property - cracks in the sidewalks, along the road, dirt driveway, etc. It's not a one application that will last forever. I usually apply once per quarter to keep things from growing where I don't want. Works well for me. 

I buy the 1 gallon concentrate and mix it up myself - apply with a basic sprayer. The gallon lasts me a couple three years or so.


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

I did a concentrate mix into the sprayer too, I'm just trying to kill everything before a re-seed so I'm wondering if I should re-spray everything nest weekend just to make sure it is dead as a doornail before I re-seed in mid September.

My lawn is all weed (Japanese stilt grass) and I just moved in a year ago, so this is my effort to get a decent lawn.

Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Reapply it----some things are harder to kill --and the weather has a lot to do with how well it works.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

MLMIB said:


> just sprayed round up, the bottle says it takes ~2 days to start working but the UK website for round up says up to 4 weeks, does anyone know? I'm surprised I couldn't find a good answer with search but I couldn't.
> 
> I have the good one, with the chemical that starts with a G....... but yea, the non-discriminitive one.
> 
> ...


The herbicide you're referring to is Glyphosate. Monsanto developed it many years ago, and marketed it as RoundUp. They still do, but usually call it something like "RoundUpUltra." Enough years have passed that there are lots of brands of herbicide using Glyphosate. Always check the list of ingredients to see what the percentage of Glyphosate is.

It will be at least 5 days before you see much of anything happen with RoundUp. Complete kill takes awhile longer.

Basically, RoundUp kills what it touches - nothing more. There is no residual effect. If you still have green weeds, spray them again. There's nothing hurt.


----------

